# The Ned Rig



## Rembis50

So I gave into all the hype and got the materials to try out the ned rig. I got the green pumpkin color and instead of z-man's ned rig jigheads, I opted for Bass Pro Shops' shroom jighead instead. Fished it on a medium spinning rod with 8lb test. Just hopped it along the bottom until my line got tight and then set the hook. My results were similar to all the other reports I have been hearing about it. Caught 4 bass on it, all 12 inches or smaller though. Also got hung up alot on rocks and submerged trees. I think this bait is awesome for getting numbers but the fact that it gets hung up alot is a negative. So I'm going to experiment with the weedless mushroom jigheads and possibly even try texas rigging it on a 1/0 hook. Anybody else have any experience with the ned rig?


----------



## fishing pole

I always texas rig it. buddy uses it with the jig head you have in picture and seems to losing a lot of jigs. They do hang up quite a bit.


----------



## Rembis50

I just wasn't sure if the texas rig would impede some of the action of the plastic


----------



## fishing pole

You could wacky it. It would'nt be a ned rig then


----------



## Nightcrawler666

fishing pole said:


> You could wacky it. It would'nt be a ned rig then


Wacky rig your ned rig plastic with a wacky rigging hook with weed guard, hook towards tail end. Nail weight on the opposite end. Keep line tension so you can feel it drag and hop across bottom and through grass: Neko rig*, no longer a "Ned rig", but it's better for avoiding hang ups, has the desired finesse effect and even possibly a little more wiggle depending on plastic choice.


----------



## Bassthumb

I am always paranoid about fishing senkos with weights. I know it works, I have done it before, but to me the magic of the senko is in that shimmy it does falling in the water. I don't even like to drop shot it, 9 times in 10 I am fishing it weightless texas.


----------



## Rembis50

Anybody ever use the ned rig to catch river smallies?


----------



## Buick Riviera

I've caught SM bass, LM bass, FishOhio bluegill and FishOhio Fresh Water Drum on the Ned Rig fished and rigged exactly as the OP. In tournaments after the morning bite if I don't have a limit, I use Ned to limit out and then fish for a kicker to cull.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Well I got the zman Ned rig jigs and trd gonna give them a go tomorrow see what the buzz is about! I went out on the yak yesterday at a local reservoir and slammed the rock bass and smallies on zmans drop shot worms green pumpkin I think over past three days I've caught around 30 bass on one drop shot worm their products are awesome!!!


----------



## Shortdrift

Had excellent results along the Chessire rip-rap until a musky bit it off. 
Large mouth, small mouth and saugeye.


----------



## NCbassattack

Er, what's a Ned rig?


----------



## streamstalker

A Senko cut in half on a mushroom head jig.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Yes zman actually makes half worms (TRD) is what their called and got their mushroom jigs really nice action was on the water for 15 mins in the kayak and pulled two rock bass on it but storm rolled in and I rolled out... Maybe tomorrow!


----------



## Buick Riviera

NCbassattack said:


> Er, what's a Ned rig?


Here ya go. In my day we called it the Do Nothing.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Haha yup def works best when you do nothing and everything you read is right snag sucks killer bait nothing big but lost of numbers


----------



## NCbassattack

Do nothing worm? Seems like I recall that was the first bait I threw on a Carolina rig. Little 4 inch chubby worm, had zero action, hence the name.
http://greenmagnetfishinglights.com/do-nothing-worms.html


----------



## 1basshunter

Rembis50 said:


> Anybody ever use the ned rig to catch river smallies?


 All the time been doing good lately on it


----------



## Buick Riviera

NCbassattack said:


> Do nothing worm? Seems like I recall that was the first bait I threw on a Carolina rig. Little 4 inch chubby worm, had zero action, hence the name.
> http://greenmagnetfishinglights.com/do-nothing-worms.html


Yep, that's the one. Same concept. It's been imitated many times. One imitation was the so-called "french fry" bait.


----------



## NCbassattack

French fry bait? Oh, I gotcha. Zoom Centipede. Used to catch tons of fish on those things!

http://zoombait.com/centipede/


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Nc bass your a big zoom fan aren't ya!!! I myself am swaying towards zman I have their finess wormz razor shadz and TRDs and have had a ton of success lately but meaning numbers nothing huge yet


----------



## NCbassattack

Absolutely. Zoom baits have been awful good to me. Reasonably priced, and their rate of success is second to none. My favorites are the ultravibe speedcraw, the mag finesse worm, the ole monster worm, the trick worm, and the shakey head worm.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Here's my knock on Zman baits and this is going to sound weird and counter-intuitive, so just a heads up.  The baits are so durable it is impossible to swap colors without tearing up the front of the bait when you are taking it off if you are using a hook/jig with a baitkeeper on it. And then once they are tore up in front they don't stay on the hook again. I use their stuff for the Ned Rig mostly because of the durability and the colors are mostly the same so I always buy Canada Craw.


----------



## Buick Riviera

NCbassattack said:


> French fry bait? Oh, I gotcha. Zoom Centipede. Used to catch tons of fish on those things!
> 
> http://zoombait.com/centipede/


I attended a Mike Iaconelli seminar in Columbus and watched him fish his french fry technique in a Hog Trough. It is pretty amazing how he could direct that thing. Here's is blog on the way he fishes a french fry: https://www.bassmaster.com/blog/finessing-your-french-fry


----------



## Nightcrawler666

Question on Zman baits. Do they dry and shrivel up like gulp does if you leave it out? I've had it happen with the chatterbait trailers when I leave them in the Plano box. Didn't know if their other items did the same. I mostly use zoom and berkley havok stuff anymore. Affordable and effective.


----------



## NCbassattack

Buick Riviera said:


> I attended a Mike Iaconelli seminar in Columbus and watched him fish his french fry technique in a Hog Trough. It is pretty amazing how he could direct that thing. Here's is blog on the way he fishes a french fry: https://www.bassmaster.com/blog/finessing-your-french-fry


And to think all I did was drag it on a Carolina rig..
Here's a review on the uv speedcraw.
http://r.search.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0LEViugqFhXiuIAdUUnnIlQ;_ylu=X3oDMTEyN2x1Z2xiBGNvbG8DYmYxBHBvcwM0BHZ0aWQDQjIwNDRfMQRzZWMDc3I-/RV=2/RE=1465456929/RO=10/RU=http://www.scout.com/outdoors/wired2fish/story/1469286-zoom-ultra-vibe-speed-craw-review/RK=0/RS=xgAThbtKBl6gE5JiqA.AdstwsCE-

The speedcraw is small, yet I've caught nine pound bass on it. It's tough, too, my son got six on one uv speedcraw last week! Not as delicate as it looks!


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Ned and his rig.


----------



## freshwaterexperience

Yes nightcrawler and I wouldn't have known this unless I watched their Ned rig video but it says on their packaged not to store in anything other than their plastic package it comes in of their special made containers def a down side and I also agree with changing lures tears them up more than fish do but I've been on fire with them and still am behind them as far as confidence bait right now


----------



## KTkiff

I am now a believer in the ned rig. I was smallmouth fishing today on Erie. Went to a spot I did well at last week dropshotting and only got 2. It was slow for everyone. I moved to a different spot and nothing on dropshot or tubes. I tried the Ned rig on a yum dinger and got one quick. In the next 4 hours I got probably 25 fish or so with numerous doubles. Since I have a Hobie kayak I can use two rods at once. I would just drift with the wind and pedal into it. Color really didn't seem to matter.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye

Buick Riviera said:


> I attended a Mike Iaconelli seminar in Columbus and watched him fish his french fry technique in a Hog Trough. It is pretty amazing how he could direct that thing. Here's is blog on the way he fishes a french fry: https://www.bassmaster.com/blog/finessing-your-french-fry


Theres videos online with Mike Iaconelli catching bass on Bacon. Literally


----------



## heron153

there's videos of ike on youtube intentionally snagging an amur in central park. Dude's a jackass.


----------



## Buick Riviera

Nightcrawler666 said:


> Question on Zman baits. Do they dry and shrivel up like gulp does if you leave it out? I've had it happen with the chatterbait trailers when I leave them in the Plano box. Didn't know if their other items did the same. I mostly use zoom and berkley havok stuff anymore. Affordable and effective.


I can only speak to the TRD's because I have some in the packs and some in a Plano. They do not dry or shrivel up and they maintain their toughness. But as other said, don't mix with other baits or colors.


----------



## KTkiff

Just curious what else you guys have caught on a Ned rig. So far I have gotten large and smallmouth, rock bass, sheephead, perch and bluegill. I have only used it on Erie. I also don't buy the myth it catches a lot of small bass. I have caught bigger ones on it on average.


----------



## Buick Riviera

KTkiff said:


> Just curious what else you guys have caught on a Ned rig. So far I have gotten large and smallmouth, rock bass, sheephead, perch and bluegill. I have only used it on Erie. I also don't buy the myth it catches a lot of small bass. I have caught bigger ones on it on average.


This wasn't me but my wife caught 2 channel cats on consecutive casts on the Ned (Z-man TRD). One was a 6 lber and the other 7 lbs. This was at Portage last year.


----------



## HippieFishing

Buick Riviera said:


> I can only speak to the TRD's because I have some in the packs and some in a Plano. They do not dry or shrivel up and they maintain their toughness. But as other said, don't mix with other baits or colors.


I have also found some plastic tackle boxes and Z-Man soft plastics will react badly, on top of mixing them with other soft plastics. I think Z-Man soft plastics 'melt', warp, and shrivel due to the other plastic being some form of PVC. I just keep the baits in the bag they come in and haven't had a single problem since.


----------



## RiparianRanger

For those of you using this presentation in moving water, what weight shroom head jig do you find is best?


----------



## rustyfish

Been wanting to try the ned rig but haven't got around to picking up some jig heads. Never even considered texas rigging it. This is happening on the river tomorrow. Anyone have any luck with that?


----------



## rustyfish

Tried it, didn't get any smallie to eat it but this Saugeye did.




  








20170214




__
rustyfish


__
Feb 15, 2017


----------



## RiparianRanger

rustyfish said:


> Tried it, didn't get any smallie to eat it but this Saugeye did.


What weight jig head were you using? Also, what type and pound test line?


----------



## rustyfish

It wasn't the "ned rig". I Texas rigged half a senko with an 1/8 bullet. Was wanting to try it after someone mentioned it in thisvthread.


----------



## heron153

I texas-rig yum dingers for bass and rock bass in my river. Works great. The dinger is 2.5 or 3 inches.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Picked up a couple packs of the real deal (TRD, or "terd") finesse baits in 2.75 size. The Z Man Finesse ShroomZ that go with it come in all sorts of odd sizes (1/20, 1/15, 1/10, 1/5, 1/6 oz for example). Material found on the web suggests the lighter the better with 3/32 oz being the heaviest recommended, but I think most users are fishing lakes. 

For river smallmouth, anyone have experience with the Ned rig and identified an optimal weight for the smaller TRD? I don't want to go too light and have it swept away by current but then again too heavy risks limiting the rocking action.


----------



## RiparianRanger

Finally got my hands on the ShroomZ head jigs. Unfortunately all that was available was the regular jigs, not weedless. Any tips for rigging or home brew options to limit snags?


----------



## RiparianRanger

Adding for reference 

http://www.in-fisherman.com/midwest-finesse/tactics-for-smallmouth-bass-in-ozark-creeks-and-rivers/


----------



## mas5588

Whatever you river fisherman do, avoid the Ned Rig at all costs. Complete waste of time. Definitely doesn't outfish other river staples like the Wee Craw (which is amazing).


----------

